# House rules



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HOUSE RULES

THIS MEANS SUBCONTRACTORS

EMPLOYEES

DELIVERY PEOPLE

... AND EVERYONE ELSE. THIS MEANS YOU!

Everyone working here is expected to perform at there best. you are expected to conduct yourself professionally . Do excellent work, and clean up your mess.

Trash blowing around outside,Footprints tracked inside,Doors left hanging open,doors left unlocked, Cigarette butts on the ground,Messes left inside,etc will no be tolerated.

There is always a trash can on site. FIND IT AND USE IT. if the can is full. let me know. As your personal trash-cans,cups,fast food bags,etc
TAKE IT WITH YOU. MY JOB SITE IS NOT YOUR PERSONAL DUMPSTER.

There is always a portable toilet on site.FIND IT AND USE IT. Do not use toilets inside the house.

THIS PROPERTY IS TO BE TREATED WITH RESPECT. YOU MUST REMEMBER THAT YOU ARE INSIDE SOMEONES HOME. TREAT IT AS SUCH.

AS FOR QUALITY ,ONLY YOUR BEST IS EXPECTED. CARELESS ATTITUDE WILL NOT BE TOLERATED .

AND FINALLY LOCK ALL DOORS WHEN YOU LEAVE. If anyone has a problem with any of this ,you too will be asked to leave and not come back. Everyone else is also expected to report anything of concern to me.



[ G/C was pissed at the framers ] the house was empty ,no one living there.. I was there when he posted these EVERY WHERE. As he was walking out the door to leave ,I saw he had left his water bottle. I was just about to say it,,,, but i thought ,,,,, no . He's pissed . My comment would not have been all too funny to him. [ briefcase contractor]:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope you didn't tell your wife about this, you might come home from work tomorrow with the same notice posted to your front door:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I remember a superintendent once posting signs in the porta-johns that "these are a privilege" and threatening to remove them if people didn't treat them with respect....
I mentioned that actually, they are required by health department regulations and that he wouldn't like it if I took a dump on the front steps. He was not happy, but I got a chuckle out of it


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Is this one of those guys that hire the cheapest guys around then gets pissed when they act like they don't have a clue. Not you Moore every body else he hires.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> is this one of those guys that hire the cheapest guys around then gets pissed when they act like they don't have a clue. Not you moore every body else he hires.


nail on the head,,,,, CD


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually their common sense rules.

We had the same thing a few months ago during the winter , same damn trade too, the framers. They would come into the house to eat their lunch and get warm etc.....ok with me, but.....
they would leave their chicken bones, banana peels, cigarette butts and so forth all over the place, and make no attempt to get the 2 tons of mud off their boots.When I addressed the young buck framer about it, he got all snippy with me, basically saying to me, go "F" yourself.

So I informed him in front of his crew, "if your mommy don't work with you on this job site, then maybe you can call her to come clean up after you"

He became embarrassed into complying


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually their common sense rules.
> 
> We had the same thing a few months ago during the winter , same damn trade too, the framers. They would come into the house to eat their lunch and get warm etc.....ok with me, but.....
> they would leave their chicken bones, banana peels, cigarette butts and so forth all over the place, and make no attempt to get the 2 tons of mud off their boots.When I addressed the young buck framer about it, he got all snippy with me, basically saying to me, go "F" yourself.
> ...


Same here 2buck . No pride in the end product. the work was top notch ,, really!! It was,,, but the aftermath was unreal!!


----------

